# Help Me Make a Decision...



## st3v0 (Aug 26, 2004)

I am contimplating (sp?) which to do first? Headers, Rims, Lower the car?

I have a 2000 Nissan 2.0SE, what is my best bet, and what brands/deals, should I go for?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

st3v0 said:


> I am contimplating (sp?) which to do first? Headers, Rims, Lower the car?
> 
> I have a 2000 Nissan 2.0SE, what is my best bet, and what brands/deals, should I go for?



please check out this thread : http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=27035


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

chimmike said:


> please check out this thread : http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=27035


Yes. please be sure you never post any questions ever. Only read the FAQ and move on please. This is not a forum, its a archive. While chimmike is around no one will be posting any technical questions unless they are so hard a NASA engineer would have to be called apon to answer it.  

It depends apon your goals for the car. What do you want to do with it? I would determine what size rims you are going to use before lowering it, so rims before springs. as far as a header... Do you already have intake/exhaust?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blueboost said:


> Yes. please be sure you never post any questions ever. Only read the FAQ and move on please. This is not a forum, its a archive. While chimmike is around no one will be posting any technical questions unless they are so hard a NASA engineer would have to be called apon to answer it.


That wasn't necessary, nor called for. I was neither rude, nor arrogant to the person, I simply nudged him in a general direction.


----------



## st3v0 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks alot, as for the purpose of my car would just be for personal use and enjoyment. I know what size rims im going for and what brand just wasnt sure as for lowering or rims first. Also the headers, i do not have an exhaust or intake yet, nething else?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get an intake before header, and definitely have an exhaust before you have a header. but make sure the exhaust has a BIG resonator, or you'll sound like a honda ricer


----------



## st3v0 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks alot chimmike, and that is EXACTLY what i dont want, a ricer. I have looked @ plenty of exhaust tips to start off with, and i just dont like looking @ them because i dont know what they sound like. I suppose just the bigger ones are the deepers sounding ones?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well to be honest with you, a resonator will affect the loudness of the exhaust more than a muffler. Basically I suggest the greddy or stromung exhaust with resonator and the Hotshot header. Check out the gen 6 hotshot header, it's a beaut! Throw on intake, header, exhaust, and JWT cams, and you've got 140-150whp. SAFC II can help as well......and still sound decent


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

Around how much will all of that add up to in the end, and where can i find that on the net?

Greddy.com?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

chimmike said:


> That wasn't necessary, nor called for. I was neither rude, nor arrogant to the person, I simply nudged him in a general direction.


how in the heck is that link you provided helpful?

it basically says to post in the proper forum, and we have a header not headers and its RPM not RPMs.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

00StockSentra said:


> Around how much will all of that add up to in the end, and where can i find that on the net?
> 
> Greddy.com?



how much in terms of price? well, www.ptuning.com sells the hotshot intake/header combination. I believe they also sell exhaust systems. They have a great website setup that is easy to follow and should help you out a bit.

also check out the vendors whose banners are at the top of this website


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

blueboost: This is your final warning. Do not take away from the subject matter of the thread. You don't need to share your problems with someone in public. PM the person you have issues with. Take this warning *VERY* seriously!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

nevermind, altho I know you can read what I wrote and edited anyway, so just do that


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

Chimmike: Under exhaust systems @ ptuning.com, there are no systems for my model Sentra. The system that would fit my model closest is made for (2002-2004 All SER Spec-V)? Would that fit my Sentra or what?

Again my Sentra is 2000 Sentra 2.0SE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't think they'll fit _exactly_ I'm pretty sure the hanger points might be different, but it can be made to fit, iirc.


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

Alright thanks again, what's iirc?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

IIRC is short for If I Recall Correctly.


----------

